# Happy!



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2019)

I can think of only one SyFy channel TV series I ever liked.  _Eureka_.  Cute show.  Geeky.

The rest sucked.

Yes they did.  Don't tell me they didn't.




I got rid of cable a couple years ago, but even if I still had cable, I doubt I would have heard of _Happy!_ before now.  That is because the SyFy channel pretty much sucks and I never watched it.

I watched _Eureka _on Amazon.

And now I just found _Happy!_ on Netflix.

_Happy!_ is no _Eureka_.  They aren't even in the same science fiction Universe.


You will know in the first five minutes whether or not you like this show.

This show defines "gritty".

So here's the broad outline: A disgraced ex-hero cop, Nick Sax, is now earning a living as a hitman.  A young girl is kidnapped by a sicko.  A mob boss, Blue, puts out a hit on his own nephews.

And then there's Happy.  A blue cartoon unicorn.  The imaginary friend of the kidnapped girl who is sent to find Nick Sax to find and rescue her.

This sound almost boring and overdone, right?

Nope.  This show is non-stop action, violence, and humor like you have never seen before.  It's _Roger Rabbit_ on meth.

This is SyFy, but not all that sciency.  Sax is not quite superhuman, but seems to be incapable of dying while experiencing neverending punishment inflicted on his body.  He feels pain.  He bleeds.  He's hurting bad.  But he somehow keeps going.  Kicking ass and taking names.

Check it out.  Give it 15 minutes.  That's it.  Just 15 minutes.  Then you will be gripped.

I've only seen two episodes so far, but I am hooked.  Bigly.


Nick Sax is played by Christopher Meloni:








The mob boss, Blue, is played by Ritchie Coster:







The female detective pursuing Sax is played by Lili Mirojnick:








The sadistic henchman who works for the mob is played by Patrick Fischler:


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 9, 2019)

watched it from Ep 1.

waiting/hoping for 2nd season


----------



## g5000 (Jan 10, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> watched it from Ep 1.
> 
> waiting/hoping for 2nd season


There is a second season.  According to the interwebs, it won't be on SyFy until around Easter.  A  year and a half after the first season.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 10, 2019)

g5000 said:


> I can think of only one SyFy channel TV series I ever liked.  _Eureka_.  Cute show.  Geeky.
> 
> The rest sucked.
> 
> ...



I _LOVE_ this show. My current favorite.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 10, 2019)

This is a show you have to WATCH.  With your eyes.  The visual gags are as hilarious as the one-liners.  And the visuals come at you in a torrent.

The opening scene of the second episode is priceless.  And the thing Sax does with the fire extinguisher to titillate Smoothie was golden .


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 10, 2019)

saw that on IMBD

Happy! (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


----------



## g5000 (Jan 22, 2019)

Season 1, currently showing on Netflix, trailer:


----------



## g5000 (Jan 22, 2019)

Happy Season 2, coming to SyFy in March, trailer:


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes, this is a twisted little show, and some of the humor is pretty freaking dark, but it is one of the more excellent things I've seen on SyFy.

And, probably one of the most disgusting (and funny) episodes is when the mother made her meatballs and sauce to try to get her son to return home.

Not gonna tell you what happened, I don't do spoilers, but yeah, it's disgusting and funny as hell at the same time.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 22, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yes, this is a twisted little show, and some of the humor is pretty freaking dark, but it is one of the more excellent things I've seen on SyFy.
> 
> And, probably one of the most disgusting (and funny) episodes is when the mother made her meatballs and sauce to try to get her son to return home.
> 
> Not gonna tell you what happened, I don't do spoilers, but yeah, it's disgusting and funny as hell at the same time.


Yeah, this show crosses a lot of lines you didn't even know were there until you find yourself on the wrong side of them.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 22, 2019)

g5000 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this is a twisted little show, and some of the humor is pretty freaking dark, but it is one of the more excellent things I've seen on SyFy.
> ...



Yeah.............that show is good at that.  It lures you in, and then you start laughing because some of the crap is so funny, but then, after the scene is over, you realize exactly WHAT it was you were laughing at, and it can make you feel a little dirty inside.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 27, 2019)

I can think of a half dozen clowns who freak me out including serial killer John Wayne Gacy.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 28, 2019)

whitehall said:


> I can think of a half dozen clowns who freak me out including serial killer John Wayne Gacy.


Coulrophobia is in the top ten phobias.

My wife is afraid of clowns, so one year I had a newspaper obituary of a famous clown framed for her as a birthday gift.  

I also gave her a birthday card which said on the front, "What's scarier than a clown?" and had a picture of a clown.  On the inside it said, "Two clowns" with a picture of two.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 28, 2019)

You know, when you consider how terrifying clowns can be, it begs the question as to WHY parents think they are fun for the kids?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2019)

g5000 said:


> I can think of only one SyFy channel TV series I ever liked.  _Eureka_.  Cute show.  Geeky.
> 
> The rest sucked.
> 
> ...



If you didn't like Farscape your tastes cannot be trusted.  

I do like Happy!, though.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 12, 2019)

Just watched ep 3 of season 2.

Won't be watching any of the rest.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 17, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just watched ep 3 of season 2.
> 
> Won't be watching any of the rest.


You must have been watching on SyFy or something.  Season 2 isn't on Netflix yet.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 17, 2019)

g5000 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched ep 3 of season 2.
> ...



already seen the first 2 episodes on Regular tv.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 17, 2019)

The Entire Run Of _IF Magazine_ Is Now Freely Available Online!





_IF Magazine_ was a monthly science fiction magazine that was first published in 1952, and ran through 1974, before it was merged into its sister publication, _Galaxy Science Fiction_. Now, you can read the entire run online over on Internet Archive.

_IF_ never quite reached the same pinnacle as that of other magazines such as _Astounding Science Fiction_, the _Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction_ or _Galaxy Science Fiction_, but it published a number of excellent stories and serializations, such as James Blish’s classic story ‘A Case of Conscience’, and Harlan Ellison’s ‘I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream’, and works from authors such as John Brunner, E.E. ‘Doc’ Smith, Joe Haldeman, Poul Anderson, James Blish, Frederik Pohl (who also edited the magazine), James E. Gunn, and many, many others.

Initially, IF sold poorly, but eventually made its way to Digest Publications and under the control of Frederik Pohl. While it initially didn’t sell as well as its sister publication, Galaxy Science Fiction, Pohl used the magazine to publish entertaining stories, as well as serializations:
​
“_Under Pohl If took on its own identity. Initially it had played second fiddle to Galaxy, but whereas Pohl kept the more select sf for that magazine, he turned If into a magazine for more adventurous and exciting sf: before long it was If that proved the more popular.”_


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 17, 2019)

Well, it looks like Nick is going to be breaking a whole bunch of promises he made to his daughter. 

Especially when the security guards caught him trying to steal the dong on the statue.  In the fight, they both ended up dead, and he promised Haley he would quit doing all sorts of illegal things.


----------

